# My Pups



## dogoinmysoul (Dec 9, 2008)

Here r some pic.of my puppies l hop u like it.,.,


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

How old are they. They are cute ...Jill


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh my God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How gorgeous! I bet you are so proud of them!! 
x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

P.S I want the one with Brown/Brindle ear!!!!!!!!!!!  xx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute.


----------



## mrothmen (Sep 10, 2009)

Lovely,. They are cute ..


----------



## dogoinmysoul (Dec 9, 2008)

In the pict.the pups r 38 days old-.-.-.-thanks everybody


----------



## gougher (Oct 28, 2008)

they all look amazing, so jealous


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Lovely pups...

Hope they all find great homes..:thumbup1:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are sweet!


----------



## leeco (Aug 13, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> They are sweet!


cute how many pups


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

What a great photo :thumbup1:


----------

